# Bet with the Spurs fans



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

So Kings fans how about an old fashion bet, if the spurs win the series in 6 games or less then you king fans have to switch your avatar to the spurs...if we loose the series then we have to switch our avatar to the kings. 
do we have a deal?

ps. you keep the avatar for 2 weeks


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sure, I'll get in on this


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*...needs a new User Name*

Artested Development? :angel:


And Roc5, sure thing dog, just who wins if it goes 6 games exactly?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=260653


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> *...needs a new User Name*
> 
> Artested Development? :angel:
> 
> ...


spurs


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

so if it gets pushed to 6 games we still gotta change the avs? :rofl: that's kinda one-sided dude.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wait im confused lol
if spurs win it in 4,5 or 6 games you have to change your avatar to the spurs but if the kings push it to game 7 or they win the series then we have to change our avatars to the kings


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

yeah we have to get to a 7th game, which probably won't happen, to avoid having the dreaded Spurs on our avs? As i said, a little on the one-sided side (that made no sense :biggrin: )


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

why not just make this easier.. 

kings win, spurs fans who join change it. spurs win, kings fans who join change theirs. it shouldn't matter about the series and how far it goes.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

so far we have 
spur fans
roc
amazingrace
timvp2
ezealen?
cbobby

kings fans
deja vu
bigdonut?
detriotdeisel
any others?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> yeah we have to get to a 7th game, which probably won't happen, to avoid having the dreaded Spurs on our avs? As i said, a little on the one-sided side (that made no sense :biggrin: )


I agree. It's too one-sided.

You should change the bet to:

If SAS wins the series, SAC fans have to change their avatars to DAL logo.

If SAC wins the series, SAS fans have to change their avatars to DAL logo.

Now, everybody's happy. :cheers:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

updated


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bump
tonights the night
spur fans
roc
amazingrace
timvp2
ezealen
cbobby

kings fans
deja vu
bigdonut
detriotdeisel


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

kings fans thanks for a great series and yall have a nice future..look foward to future games
but pay up


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

**** the Spurs I hope they lose in the next round


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

big donut..im waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i wasn;t on the last few days. i'll put it on when i get home today.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artestify! said:


> **** the Spurs I hope they lose in the next round


My 2 weeks is up with this avatar, GO MAVS!


----------

